Ask HN: What’s one thing you don’t regret buying? - yarapavan
======
user_agent
There's a couple of them: an used high-end office chair, a good mechanical
keyboard with ortho layout, a trackball instead of mice, a proper coffee maker
from Italy, my videoconferencing setup with a head-on mic and a Canon cam
instead of a webcam, a cat that keeps me company, a smartphone with 128GB+
memory, a couple of cheaper BT headsets instead of one so I can charge them
interchangeably, LED desk lamps with regulated light color (I have 6), an
electric scooter, a worst-case-scenario emergency supply for 2 weeks...

I like this thread!

------
27182818284
Breaking the rules and posting more than one item.

My Nintendo Switch.

I hadn't bought any sort of console since...well never... the other closest
console was an N64 from my parents. I had huge buyer's remorse walking out
with it and a game for more than $300, but the value I've gotten out of it has
far exceeded what I paid. I knew nothing about Super Mario Odyssey and the
nostalgia struck me like lightning. I teared up during the city-level-whatever
where you turn 2D and jump past Donkey-Kong-style barrels while the music is
cheering you on.

My Late 2012 MacBook.

This has been, by far, the best laptop I've ever used, period. Its battery is
awesome. I can do any task I need to with it. It connects to wifi instantly.
It has a MagSafe connector that has saved me at least once. As far as I'm
concerned, Apple could have just iterated on this design for life and I'd be
happy. I think the 2015 model that _pg_ mentions in this tweet are an upgraded
form of this laptop:
[https://twitter.com/paulg/status/1157084442365534208](https://twitter.com/paulg/status/1157084442365534208)

Kitchenaid Food Processor.

I've had this thing for 10+ years and it has been phenomenal for me. Only
small problem is that I'm noticing discoloration in the handle after a decade.

I'm sure there are more, but those items come to the top of my head.

------
m463
Mueller pod coffee maker $40

[https://amzn.com/B07PYPX7M9](https://amzn.com/B07PYPX7M9) (that is not a
tracking link)

Thought it might suck compared to a regular drip coffee maker, but I found
with the low effort I actually drink coffee every morning. Costco has lots o
pods to choose from.

I've been good all lockdown.

------
karmakaze
LG 43" 4k monitor. I don't use 'spaces'/multiple desktops.

[https://www.lg.com/us/monitors/lg-43UD79-B-4k-uhd-led-
monito...](https://www.lg.com/us/monitors/lg-43UD79-B-4k-uhd-led-monitor)

------
thiht
A good chef knife. I wonder how I cooked anything before I had one.

------
tech_dreamer
My lawn mower

~~~
jpesal
Same! #countryliving

------
SamReidHughes
My Sun Mountain Four5 golf bag. It seems to work fine.

------
oblib
My late `09 Mac Mini.

Still using it and still really don't need anything more powerful.

------
cameron_b
Mid 2014 iMac, bought as a refurbished unit from Apple in 2015

------
lostmsu
Of all things I've bought, I only regret a few.

------
Gibbon1
Battery powered finish nailer.

------
econcon
Lathe and milling machine

------
cyberbanjo
Thinkpad x220.

------
rsaxvc
My Bluetooth OBD2 plug

------
feiss
My books.

------
Finnucane
My bicycle.

------
koolhead17
coffee beans and lettuce.

